# Sebastian Inlet



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

Can anyone give me some info on how to fish sebastian inlet and surf area, and also what will be hitting over there during spring break (April 5th through 12th). Any tips would be great. Thanks.


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

or cocoa beach/canaveral area would be better because thats where im staying, but i heard that its a slower bite than sebastian. If you have any tips on cocoa/canaveral area, that would be GREAT TOO!!! thanks


----------



## insttech1 (Jun 7, 2007)

hey i'm going over to that area scouting tonight. i'm in kissimmee, and also not from the area, and looking for info too. will you have net access once you arrive? if so i will post to you what i find when i drive over there. I heard to stay away from the cocoa beach pier during tourist season.

on a plus note, i was able to hook up with a boat going into the gulf yesterday and we slayed 'em!!!!! 


see ya,
marc


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

how was it. im head'n there early in the morning. gonna do some shark'n and gonna try for some pomps. i'll post some pics. i'm also go'n on a guide to catch some sharks at night!!!! hope i slay em too. wat'd ya catch when you slayed em?


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

They have a rocket launch at 6:20 am today at Canaveral so some of the may be closed.


----------



## insttech1 (Jun 7, 2007)

well the first day on the gulf we went 12 miles out and caught grouper, hawgfish, grunt, porgy, snapper, lane snapper, and a few others

going out on the 528 highway toward canaveral we fished under some bridges and caught a ton of rays, a ladyfish, some puffers, and a boatload of small catfish

and today at sebastion inlet...sucked! we caught one amberjack, and saw a lot of guys pullin' in blues, but i had kids with me, and they couldn't throw spoons, and the one that did didn't get it in quick enough, so the $4 spoon was gone one the second cast...the current was so quick that i couldn't keep bait on the bottom with 5 ounces of lead, and when i tried surf fishing i quickly lost bait in the weeds, and the surf was swallowing my line...

but for three trips in three days we've had a good time.

we did see a giant ray at sebastion though, and it was about 7 feet across, and a few dolphins in the inlet...but that was about it


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

sounds fun. today is our last day. so far we caught 2 three foot sharks on jetty park pier. hooked in to a 100 plus pound manta ray on that pier, took 2 hours to get in. caught 9 bonnet heads, 5 dog shark, and a big whiting on the cocoa beach pier. then we went on a guide to shark fish and caught a 65lb spinner shark and a 110lb blacktip. ill try to post some pics


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Pics would be great, sounds like a great time!


----------

